# QUESTION: mk1 rear window louver in mk2



## newdubowner (Jul 10, 2006)

doing a little research. seareched and searched and havent found anything. i am looking to see if anyone has ever put mk1 rear window louvers in a mk2?

if anyone has any pics or info on this matter, please share it.

this is the best place i thought this topic would fit.


----------



## Urwrstntmare (Feb 22, 2011)

I am getting some Mk1 louvers I will try them in one of my Mk2's for ya.


----------



## spenzspence (Oct 14, 2014)

*Did it work?*

 Did it?


----------



## vwgtilovermk1 (Jul 10, 2012)

*louver*

Hey do you know where I can purchase an mk1 rabbit louver? Thanks


----------



## w1ck3d (Feb 27, 2004)

Did it fit?


----------

